# Computer Corner - Email Marketing Tips.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2004)

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email          Marketing Tips.
         By Bob Hubbard

[/font]*​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E-mail is the most          popular activity on the Internet, with upwards of 90% of internet users          having used it. With 63% of the US adult population on line, that opens          a market comprising more than 100 million prospective clients. Successfully          marketing your business by email can be done. The challenge lies in doing          it right. Every day I get literally hundreds of junk email or SPAM          selling everything from adult items, to software to of all things, anti-spam          software! With over 40% of the 31 Billion emails sent each day considered          SPAM and the rules tightening, you need to be up to date          in order to successfully market your services by email. While an in-depth          e-mail marketing attack is beyond the scope of this article, I will list          a select number of tips to help enhance and optimize your chances of success.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dont          randomly gather email addresses.* 
         Weve all gotten those junk mails that we didnt ask for that          tell us to Click here to unsubscribe. Rarely do those work          as listed. Usually, they result in even more junk mail. So, who subscribed          us in the first place? Someone either bought a list, randomly generated          addresses, or used special software to find your address from message          board postings, and web pages. I recommend only using addresses that have          specifically been sent to you for information.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Opt          in versus Opt Out lists.*
         An Opt In list is one where you specifically ask for information          before they send it to you. An Opt Out puts the burden of          stopping it on you. Increasingly, Opt Out lists are generating          scorn and hatred from internet users. When someone Opts In          they are specifically asking you for information. This is one of the more          web friendly means of doing professional emailing.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Learn how          to use the BCC or Blind Carbon Copy feature.*
         The BCC feature is your friend. It allows you to hide the list of email          addresses, thereby respecting and preserving the privacy of those on your          list. Not using this feature can and will generate angry replies from          those on your list. 
         Include a way for people to be removed from your mailing list and honor          all Unsubscribe emails immediately.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Do not send          your mailings to anyone who hasnt requested it.*
         That is considered spam, and violates most ISPs service terms.          If you anger the wrong people, you can lose your Internet connection!          Internet Service Providers are increasingly taking harder stances against          those who spam.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Collect your          addresses in a web-friendly manner.*
         Doing this insures that those you send email to will welcome your message.          You can do this in a few easy ways.[/font]


[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Add a signup form on your web site. This is called Opting In.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            When you receive an address, send a confirmation back. Include a standard            This address was signed up for XXX. If this is in error, please            reply to this email with the word CANCEL at the top. Type message.            This is very important! By doing this, you will let the person know            that their email address was submitted successfully to your list, or            that someone else submitted it. It also ensures that your list is clean            and full of good addresses, since your verification will usually bounce            back if the address is really invalid.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Include a short privacy policy at the end of your mailing and on your            site. A standard We never share your name and address            is usually good. If you do share addresses, include a way for the subscriber            to not- be shared.[/font] 
         [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now that you have          your list, understand how to send to it in a web-friendly manner, you          now need to compose your message for optimum effect.[/font]

       [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Include a          Call to Action*
         This is text that will motivate the reader to Act Now. Terms          like Limited Time Only, Act Now, Offer          Expires are all examples of action calls.[/font]

       [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Include all-          of the Need to Know information.*
         How many times have you gotten a flyer that assumed you knew which location          an event was held at, or that you knew how to get there? [/font]

 

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What:            Be certain to list the What outlining the purpose of the            email. [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            When: Include the full date (yes, year too), month, date and-            day of the week, times of events. [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Where: Include a complete location (if applicable). This is very important            if you have multiple locations. [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            How Much: This is mostly for events. If its free, say so. If            theres a charge, let people know up front. For events that dont            require advance registration (which is what were talking about            here), the fee is typically nominal, so it wont scare anyone            away. This differs from an e-mail for a large conference requiring pre-registration,            where you might want to sell people on the value before disclosing the            price.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]            Who: Who is this event/item for? This will help people decide if the            offer is for them.[/font] 
         [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Additional information          to include would be extra details. If this is an event, include directions.          Presenter bios are always good if this is for a seminar. If selling a          product, include more detailed specs here. More information is always          good.[/font]

       [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Another point I cannot          emphasize enough here is, write clearly, and proof read. Misspellings,          typos, and grammatical errors will kill an otherwise well done mailing.[/font]

       [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Avoid sending          large graphics, sound, music or video files.*
         Keep your mailing to a small size, as nothing angers people like having          their email box jammed full of videos they didnt ask for. Having          to contact their ISP for unplug things will cause a lot          of bad PR. Keep the mailing small and simple for best results.[/font]

       [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Track it!*
         Tracking the success of mailings is good business, and tracking an emailing          is no different. Include a coupon with a special code, or an Offer          Code to use when registering or purchasing. Be certain to also          ask people how they heard about the item/offer. [/font]

       [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 last key piece of          advice: 
*Answer prospect emails within 24 hours! *
         If you dont reply promptly, you risk losing a client for life.          People also tend to tell others when they feel ignored! To avoid this          and to ensure youre not missing any opportunities, make it a top          priority to reply to all incoming mail within 24 hours.[/font]

         [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]While there          is some work that goes into a good email campaign, you can reap some excellent          rewards. [/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]===[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Bob          Hubbard is an administrator of the popular martial arts portal site MartialTalk.com          and president of SilverStar WebDesigns inc., a web site design and hosting          company specializing in affordable solutions for martial artists. A student          of all the arts, he is currently studying Modern Arnis. 
         Bob can be reached at kaith@martialtalk.com_[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_
*Published *
         April 2004  MartialTalk Magazine_[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Copyright          ©2004 Bob Hubbard - All Rights Reserved_[/font]​


----------

